# dns + virtualhost avec mamp



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir tous le monde après mainte recherche je vous demande de l'aide pour m'aidez a comprendre la mise en place de virtualhost sous mamp.
En faites je suis habitué a travaillé sous linux avec xampp et j'ai fais plusieurs fichier .conf pour mes redirections ou configuration auxiliaire.
Mais je viens d'aquerir mon Imac avec leopard, j'ai donc installer mamp 1.7.1 afin d'avoir mon serveur local.
Je n'ai jamais eu de mac avant alors soyez indulgeant lol, je demande juste ou faut il placer mon fichier .conf contenant mes virtuals host, quel port faut il car avant c'etais le 80 dans ce fichier et surtout ou faut il ajouter mes adresse local du style http://www.monsite.dev
Comme je suis issu de linux je pensais trouvé mais bon lol


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2008)

Ce que tu cherches à faire étant très unixien, je redirige ton fil vers le forum UNIX qui est plus approprié.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Dans ce billet de NiKo, où il explique l'installation d'une application en php, on voit également tous les réglages dont les virtualhost. Note qu'il a fait des liens symboliques pour les fichiers.


P.S. : ça ne serait pas mieux dans devweb ce sujet?


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

pour ajouter la dns localhost supp je dois aller par l'interface graphique réseau ? désolé je suis un peux perdu lol


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Je n'ai pas le temps de regarder à nouveau la vidéo mais on voit bien qu'il édite deux fichiers de configuration. Je ne saurais plus dire lesquels.


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

Ben le fichier de config réseau pour les adresse local se trouve en principe dans etc/host mais pas moyen de trouver le dossier.
Comment fais ton pour entrer le lien direct du dossier, je sais que c'est un peux idiot mais j'ai du mal avec l'explorateur mdrrrrrr suis trop habitué a nautilus 
http://lelogiciellibre.net/tutoriaux/fichier-hosts.php


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Tu peux y aller via le terminal :


```
cd /etc
```

Ou via le finder, dans le menu Aller/Aller au dossier


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

j'ai trouver le fichier host, il contient principalement ceci :


> ##
> # Host Database
> #
> # localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
> ...


je suppose que j'y ajoute comme avant


> 127.0.0.1 monsite.dev


par contre comment enregistrer le fichier car je n'ai pas la permission, je passerai bien par le terminal pour ouvir le fichier en mode super admin mais je ne connais pas encore bien celui-ci
une piste ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2008)

C'est mieux d'y aller avec les droits de super utilisateur avec la commande sudo dans le terminal, du genre (mais faut être dans le bon dossier) :


```
sudo pico fichierhost
```
Tu tapes ton mot de passe admin et hop ça s'ouvre dans l'éditeur de texte (pico dans ce cas). Je crois que c'est contrôle-x pour sauver.


----------

